# Learn coil building techniques and tricks and tips from the best!



## Paulie

Hey all,

There a new show and i watched this last night! There are some great tips and tricks from some of the best coil builds in the USA as well as advanced coil building techniques discussed here!

This is a very long show so you need to have patience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## B1rdy

I've found a similar video for basic coil building and thought I'll post it here. Hope it helps other NooBs like me. 



Please delete post if duplicated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Wickless coil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B1rdy

bjorncoetsee said:


> Wickless coil




This is so cool. Have anyone else tried this? How long will a mod like this last?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

